# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ubiquity AirGrid

## geo_stef

Η ubiquity έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της.
http://ubnt.com/airgrid

grid με bullet ότι πρέπει για backbone ή client.

τι λέτε να δοκιμάσουμε κανένα?

----------


## papashark

Πολύ ωραίο είναι, δεν λέω, αλλά χάθηκε να είναι λίγο ποιο μεγάλη η grid ?  :: 

Και φυσικά ελπίζω να βγάλουν και σε n.

Kαι τώρα που την ξαναβλέπω, το τσουνί της κεραίας με λίγο πατέντα, έμπαινε μια χαρά σε πιάτο  ::  (αχ και να ήταν dual stream n....)

*ΕDIT : Eίναι 802.11n δεν το είχα προσέξει !!!!!*

----------


## takosad

Στα 5ghz airgrid(23-27dbi grid κεραία) με 27dbi έχει μέγεθος 61π*43υ, 35π*28υ στα 23dbi.
και nanobridge (22dbi πιάτο) 24*32,6*32,6.
Αν τα δοκιμάσει κάποιος σινφορουμιτης να μα πει.
AG-5G23 AirGrid M5, AirMax AP-CPE
AG-5G27 AirGridM5, AirMax AP-CPE
 NB-5G22 NanoBridgeM5, AirMax AP-CPE

----------


## nvak

> Στα 5ghz airgrid(23-27dbi grid κεραία) με 27dbi έχει μέγεθος 61π*43υ, 35π*28υ στα 23dbi.
> και nanobridge (22dbi πιάτο) 24*32,6*32,6.
> Αν τα δοκιμάσει κάποιος σινφορουμιτης να μα πει.
> AG-5G23 AirGrid M5, AirMax AP-CPE
> AG-5G27 AirGridM5, AirMax AP-CPE
>  NB-5G22 NanoBridgeM5, AirMax AP-CPE


Τι να δοκιμάσουμε ? με τόσο μικρό κέρδος και grid είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο ενός panel, σε Ν.

Εγώ αγόρασα το πιάτο http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=826
Περισσότερο απο περιέργεια για το feeder του που είναι όντως περίεργο, και για να δώ πώς συμπεριφέρεται σε σχέση με τις δικές μας υλοποιήσεις το μεγάλο F/D που έχει.

----------


## pasific

εγινε καμια δοκιμη τα πηρε κανεις λεω να παρω δυο μια και δεν βρισκω κεραιες σε grid σε κανεναν.

----------


## nvak

Grid έχουμε δοκιμάσει παλιότερα και έχουμε απογοητευτεί.
Ακόμα έχω δύο κοντινά λινκ με grid των 90cm και σκοπεύω κάποια στιγμή να τις βγάλω λόγω χάλια συμπεριφοράς.
Ειδικά οι συρμάτινες, σαν την συγκεκριμένες που προτείνεις, από όσες δοκιμάσαμε ήταν οι χειρότερες λόγω του ότι ο τρόπος κατασκευής τους (κολητές) δεν τις βοηθάει να κρατούν σωστή γεωμετρία (συνήθως είναι λίγο ως πολύ πέτσικες)
Το να έχει η Ubiquiti καταφέρει να επιτύχει κάτι καλύτερο, το βλέπω λίγο ως πολύ χλωμό.

----------


## papashark

Εχω πάρει ένα ζευγάρι αλλά δεν τις έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλύτερες από μια grid των 23 ή 24db, λόγο του κερδους των 27db.

@nvak, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που θες να αποφύγεις το πιάτο, και το κέρδος για την απόσταση που θες είναι αρκετό (βλέπε βουνά εκτός αθηνών, χωρίς θόρυβο, χωρίς να ενοχλείς κανέναν άλλο, και ριπές αέρα που περνούν τα 100χλμ)

----------


## papashark

Προσοχή γιατί οι εν λόγο κεραίες παρουσιάζουν διάφορα μικροπροβληματάκια discompatibility με τις ethernet.

Συγκεκριμένα προσπαθούσα να βάλω κατευθείαν μία επάνω σε ένα 532 και έπερνα τα @@ μου....

Δοκίμασα με 7-8 διαφορετικά καλώδια που είχα φτιάξει μόνος μου (και τα είχα δοκιμάσει και με το tester και μεταξύ H/Y και 532) και δεν έπαιζε ασχέτως μήκους καλωδίου. Επαιζε μόνο με ένα patch καλώδιο 1.5 μέτρου αγορασμένο (χρώματος κίτρινου, γιατί το χρώμα έχει σημασία  :: ). Ανάβανε τα λαμπάκια της ethernet, σβήνανε, ότι ήθελες, ping τίποτα όμως.

Το ίδιο έκανε και όταν το έβαζα επάνω σε ένα Zyxel dsl router.

Μόλις έβαλα στην μέση ένα switch, όλα έπαιξαν με μαγικό τρόπο μια χαρά....

----------


## pasific

εγω το εβαλα σε ενα 433 μονο τα καλωδια του λαν και ρευμα απο απο κατω και πηγε ρολοι
για πες εντυπωσεις.

----------


## papashark

> εγω το εβαλα σε ενα 433 μονο τα καλωδια του λαν και ρευμα απο απο κατω και πηγε ρολοι
> για πες εντυπωσεις.


$#@%@#)@)$(!)[email protected](_!#@($#@_(_#@)!(_)@!%#@[email protected]#

----------


## geo_stef

> $#@%@#)@)$(!)[email protected](_!#@($#@_(_#@)!(_)@!%#@[email protected]#


δήλαδη?

----------


## papashark

Δηλαδή οι άνθρωποι είναι ηλίθιοι....

Οι airgrid Μ τροφοδοτούνται μόνο με 5V, το οποιο απλά σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάμε τα POE πάνω από 10 μέτρα (15λένε στο site αλλά μην το πέρνετε δεδομένο).

Δεύτερον η μία από τις δύο που αγόρασα, κάηκε μετά από λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας (μύρισε και δεν απαντάει). 

Είτε έχουν κάνει μαλακία στην σχεδίαση με τα 5V, ή εγώ έπεσα σε ελλατωματική παρτίδα....

----------


## StarGazer

Μέχρι 16m έπαιξε και σε μας, από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζει τα κουλά...
http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-1885-page-2.html

----------


## papashark

> Μέχρι 16m έπαιξε και σε μας, από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζει τα κουλά...
> http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-1885-page-2.html


Εμένα μου έκανε πάρα πολλά παλαβά, τα οποία κατέληξα ότι τα μισά έφταιγε κάποιο discompatibility με ένα 532 που την είχα για να ρουτάρει, και τα άλλα μισά με το μήκος του καλωδίου που νομίζω δεν ήταν 15 μέτρα.....

----------


## pasific

συνεργαζονται με καμια αλλη καρτα που να μπαινει στο μτ πχ R52Hn

----------


## pasific

λοιπον στα 2,5 χιλιομετρα με 3dbm και στα δυο αποτελεσματα btest1.png btest2.png ubnt.png
αν ανεβασω τιν ισχυ μεχρι το 6 ειναι τα ιδια πραγματα στο 7 ομως κλειδωνει στο 150/150 με θορυβο ομως στα 90 εως 88 και το μτ κτυπαει τα 98

----------


## SkySurfer

Το bandwidth test δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε tcp; Το udp δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό  ::

----------


## pasific

οκ btest tcp1.png

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το bandwidth test δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε tcp; Το udp δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό


Αντιθέτως... Το UDP είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό. Το TCP εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες που δεν μπορείς εύκολα να ελέγξεις..

----------


## Acinonyx

> λοιπον στα 2,5 χιλιομετρα με 3dbm και στα δυο αποτελεσματα btest1.png btest2.png ubnt.png
> αν ανεβασω τιν ισχυ μεχρι το 6 ειναι τα ιδια πραγματα στο 7 ομως κλειδωνει στο 150/150 με θορυβο ομως στα 90 εως 88 και το μτ κτυπαει τα 98


Θα μπορούσε να χτυπάει κάτι παραπάνω; Η ethernet του αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 100BASE-TX δηλαδή δεν πάει παραπάνω από 100Mbps θεωρητικά σε κάθε κατεύθυνση.

Ερώτηση: Τα 150Mbps τα χτυπάς σε μονό κανάλι (20MHz) ή διπλό (40MHz); Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως χρησιμοποιείς διπλό κανάλι ενώ ενεργοποιείται 1 αντι για 2 streams..

----------


## SkySurfer

> Αντιθέτως... Το UDP είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό. Το TCP εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες που δεν μπορείς εύκολα να ελέγξεις..


Απο την δικιή μου εμπειρία και πράξη έχω δει οτι το TCP δείχνει το πραγματικό capacity ενός link. Και εξηγούμαι:

Σε real network traffic όπως ftp transfer και downloads απο DC, το bandwidth είναι πάντα πολύ κοντά σε αυτά που δίνει το TCP ΒW test.

Επειδή όμως με ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα, μπορείς να εμβαθύνεις κι άλλο acinonyx και να εξηγήσεις γιατί είναι καλύτερο το UDP;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί μέσα στο TCP που το καθιστούν ακατάλληλο για μέτρηση της πραγματικής ταχύτητας του link.

Από wikipedia:




> *Έλεγχος ροής*
> Ο έλεγχος ροής απαιτεί την επιβεβαίωση λήψης (acknowledgment) κάθε πακέτου από τον απόμακρο host πριν να σταλεί το επόμενο. Οι αλγόριθμοι για το sliding window [3], που χρησιμοποιούνται από το TCP, επιτρέπουν σε πολλαπλά πακέτα δεδομένων να μεταφέρονται ταυτόχρονα για να χρησιμοποιείται αποδοτικότερα η bandwidth (εύρος ζώνης) ενός δικτύου.
> Για παράδειγμα, εαν ένας υπολογιστής A στείλει 4 byte με αριθμό ακολουθίας (sequence number) 100 - συνεπώς, τα 4 bytes έχουν αριθμό ακολουθίας 100, 101, 102 και 103 - τότε ο παραλήπτης πρέπει να απαντήσει με επιβεβαίωση (acknowledgement) που φέρει sequence number 104. Αυτό πρόκειται να είναι το επόμενο byte που περιμένει στο επόμενο πακέτο. Εαν για κάποιο λόγο, τα τελευταία δύο bytes περιέχουν σφάλματα τότε η τιμή της επιβεβαίωσης θα είναι 102, εφόσον τα bytes με αριθμό 100 και 101 έχουν φτάσει με επιτυχία.


Η παρουσία των acknowledgement σημαίνει ότι πάντα μετράς και ένα μέρος της αντίθετης κατεύθυνσης του link. Αν το link είναι ασύμμετρο από πλευράς ισχύος εκπομπής, τότε θα παίρνεις χαμηλότερα αποτελέσματα για τη «γρήγορη» κατεύθυνση.




> *Έλεγχος συμφόρησης*
> Αν και το TCP συνήθως δεν ενδιαφέρεται για όσα συμβαίνουν στο διαδίκτυο (αυτό είναι εργασία που εκτελείται από IP protocol στο 3ο επίπεδο του μοντέλου OSI) πρέπει να είναι αρκετά "έξυπνο", ώστε να αντιληφθεί και να χειριστεί κατάλληλα μια συμφόρηση στο δίκτυο. Το TCP δεν μπορεί να αγνοήσει τι συμβαίνει στο διαδίκτυο μεταξύ των δύο συνδεδεμένων άκρων.
> Για αυτόν τον λόγο, το TCP περιλαμβάνει διάφορους συγκεκριμένους αλγορίθμους που έχουν ως σκοπό είτε να αποφύγουν εξ αρχής τη συμφόρηση, είτε να αποκριθούν σε αυτή. Χρησιμοποιούνται διάφοροι μηχανισμοί για να επιτευχθεί υψηλή απόδοση και να μην υπερφορτωθεί το δίκτυο. Αυτοί οι μηχανισμοί περιλαμβάνουν:
> τον αλγόριθμο slow-start,
> τον αλγόριθμο congestion avoidance,
> τον αλγόριθμο fast retransmit και
> τον αλγόριθμο fast recovery
> όπως αναφέρεται στο RFC 2001.


Όλοι αυτοί οι αλγόριθμοι περιορίζουν τον ρυθμό αποστολή των πακέτων όταν ανιχνέυουν συμφόρηση στο link (όπως συμβαίνει όταν κάνεις bandwidth test).

----------


## pasific

> Θα μπορούσε να χτυπάει κάτι παραπάνω; Η ethernet του αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 100BASE-TX δηλαδή δεν πάει παραπάνω από 100Mbps θεωρητικά σε κάθε κατεύθυνση.
> 
> Ερώτηση: Τα 150Mbps τα χτυπάς σε μονό κανάλι (20MHz) ή διπλό (40MHz); Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως χρησιμοποιείς διπλό κανάλι ενώ ενεργοποιείται 1 αντι για 2 streams..


Συνημμένο 23745Συνημμένο 23746Συνημμένο 23748Συνημμένο 23747
ναι ειναι 40MHz αυτα ειναι με σηκομενη την ισχυ στα 8 και απο τις δυο μεριες και πεζουν με wds

btest 12.pngbtest 10.pngbtest 13.pngbtest 11.png

----------


## papashark

Όλοι δίκιο έχουν....

Το udp δείχνει την πραγματική ταχύτητα του link.

Το tcp δείχνει την πρακτική για εμάς ταχύτητα του link.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όλοι δίκιο έχουν....
> 
> Το udp δείχνει την πραγματική ταχύτητα του link.
> 
> Το tcp δείχνει την πρακτική για εμάς ταχύτητα του link.


Εντάξει.. Αλλά ως μέτρο σύγκρισης μεταξύ link το σωστό είναι το UDP test IMHO γιατί από router σε router οι ρυθμίσεις του tcp μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικές (net.ipv4.tcp_*).

----------


## pasific

το ενα ειναι 433ΑΗ και το αλλο 750

----------


## SkySurfer

Acinonyx thanks για το χρήσιμο info  :: 

Όπως είπε και ο papashark (και όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω), αυτό που εμείς τελικά μπορούμε να πάρουμε απο ένα λινκ, φαίνεται απο το tcp test

----------


## pasific

ξαναφορτωσα τις φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν εβγεναν

----------


## devilman

> Εντάξει.. Αλλά ως μέτρο σύγκρισης μεταξύ link το σωστό είναι το UDP test IMHO γιατί από router σε router οι ρυθμίσεις του tcp μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικές (net.ipv4.tcp_*).


εγώ όταν κάνω udp test το αποτέλεσμα ειναι 0

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.mikrotik.com/support.html

----------


## pasific

με αναβαθμισει σε 5.2.1 εφτιαψε κατα πολλη το σημα με πολλη μικροτερη ισχυ στο 3 ubnt.gif

----------


## pasific

και ενα τεστ σε απο μτ -airgrid-airgrid-mt-airgrid-airgrid-mt ubnt1.gifubnt2.gif

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα  ::  και μεγάλη αστάθεια. Το πρώτο κάτι λέει. Μήπως δεν είχες κλειστό το BGP? Μήπως τα MT ήταν αδύνατα μηχανήματα και δεν σηκώνουν τόσο packet generation
Μήπως δεν έχεις κεντράρει καλά ?

Ποιο κοντά σε αυτό θες να είσαι

Btest.jpg

----------


## grigoris

ενταξει, bullet ειναι. ποσο καλυτερα να παιξουν?
btw, εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τα rocketdish?

----------


## pasific

to test ειναι οπως εγραψα απο 433μτ σε 750μτ, αλλα περναει μεσα απο ενα ακομα 750μτ και τεσσερις airgrid
απο μτ750 σε μτ750 με 2 airgrid ubnt3.gifοντος καλυτερο αλλα δεν πιανει το δικο σου δεν νομισω οτι ειναι κετραρισμα, το δικο σου ειναι απο ubnt .

----------


## NetTraptor

Όχι προφανώς δεν είναι ubnt αλλά σου δίνει μια ιδέα του τι είναι εφικτό  ::  Δεν είναι και το καλύτερο λινκ. Η ταχύτητα που πιάνεις με αυτά είναι όσο με ένα απλό RB μια CM9 και 5GHz-turbo. Ελπίζω να μην είναι n αυτά γιατί αλλιώς μας δουλεύει η ubnt?
Δεν λέω καλές ιδέες είναι κάποια από τα προϊόντα τους αλλά σε backbone συσκευές είναι πίσω. Τα AP τους όμως σκίζουν για τα λεφτά τους.
Δεν ξέρω τι έχει κάνει ο acinonyx με τα routerstation  ::

----------


## pasific

δεν με ενδιαφερει η μεγαλη ταχυτητα απλα για να βλεπουν και αλλη τη κανουν πριν αγορασουν  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σίγουρα πάντα χρήσιμα αυτά τα τεστ. Thank you!

----------


## homo

έχει δοκιμασει κανείς το Μ5 σε MT? Στο datasheet λέει ότι υποστηρίζει 802.11a και θέλω να την βάλω σε ένα backbone με ΜΤ απέναντυ

----------


## grigoris

> έχει δοκιμασει κανείς το Μ5 σε MT? Στο datasheet λέει ότι υποστηρίζει 802.11a και θέλω να την βάλω σε ένα backbone με ΜΤ απέναντυ


ubi με mt ειναι συμβατα (ακομη και σε n. γιατι οχι δλδ..?).. μονο που παιζουν χαλια, το ubi δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα. Ειδικα οταν περναει traffic.

----------

